# Wanted - Canon Scanner 9950 transparency adapters



## Len (Oct 28, 2003)

During my move, 3 of the 4 transparency adapters that come with this scanner disappeared! Since I have a recent collection of old negatives and no developed pictures, I could sure use a set of these. Somehow, the adapter that does slides was with the scanner, so I have that one. They look like the attachment.


----------

